# [SOLVED] Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.



## shobeck (Jun 13, 2011)

I've bought a Dell Vostro V13 last year and I'm having some trouble with it. Besides the touchpad not working right anymore, I also started having some serious problems with the wireless connection. The problem I'm having with it is not similar to any of what I heard from other people. The wireless connection works perfectly IF the laptop is plugged in AND charging. If it isn't plugged in, even if the cable is in the laptop, then the wireless connection will stop working - or keep working but loading a page very slowly - in some 5 minutes.

Is there any advice you could give me on this? It's the main reason for me to try and sell this laptop and it's a pity because I actually love it for being so small and comfy to take with you all over the place.

Thanks in advance for your reply!
Regards.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Hello shobeck and welcome to TSF,

When did this issue first occur?


----------



## shobeck (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Hello there. I've been having this problem for 1 month to 6 weeks now.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

That is a little while! :grin:

Do you remember installing any new software or updates right before the issue first occurred?


----------



## shobeck (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Hello! Well the only thing that might be necessary to mention is that I reinstalled Windows 7 on it and it might be in that period that it started to do these problems. Now, can anyone help me with some concrete sollutions, please? Any ideas, suggestions of what might be wrong?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Unless I can pinpoint the problem, there will be no concrete solution. Unfortunately, I don't have the PC in front of me, so everything is done by proxy. We will do our best to help you, but you will have to bear with us and provide us with as much information as possible. 

Do you lose signal strength when on battery power, or does it stay the same?


----------



## shobeck (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Hello there!
No, the wireless signal stays just the same if the computer is plugged in.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Does the computer, as a whole, slow down when the power adapter is unplugged?

Check your performance settings by clicking on the battery icon in the taskbar. 

By default, Windows sets the profile to "Balanced". Try setting it to "Performance".


----------



## shobeck (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

No, the computer works fine otherwise than the fact that the internet slows down a lot. 

My laptop is set to Power Saver and there isn't any profile called "Performance" though....


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

You have to expand the "Show additional plans" menu.

Set it to "balanced" and see if you still have issues.


----------



## shobeck (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

Wow, thank you! Yes, this did sort out my problem. And I was about to sell the laptop thinking it wasn't working anymore....


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connection problems on Dell Vostro V 13.*

I am glad to hear that it is sorted. 
Power saver mode, although it can extend battery life, will sometimes cause issues.


----------

